# Gallup Brickyard Bike Park - Grand Opening



## sluffbugger (Sep 8, 2013)

The City of Gallup is proud to invite you to the Grand Opening event of the new downtow Brickyard Bike Park 1pm Sunday 22 September at 700 E Aztec Ave in Gallup, New Mexico. With the generous donation of land by the City of Gallup and private families, and the design service by Hilride, the old brick quarry located just East of downtown had now been made into park equipped with freeride trails, skills trails, dirt jumps, a kids track, pump track and a multi-use trail going around the perimeter of the +7 acre property.

1PM - Demos
2PM - Sort Track Mtb TT Competition

Location: http://goo.gl/maps/oLtgI

For more information on a complete list of mtb events happening in Gallup Fri/Sat/Sun 20-22 September go to www.bikegallup.com


----------



## Dr boo boo (May 28, 2007)

Sounds cool, any pictures?


----------

